# Most bang for my buck.



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a pretty big guy at about 220lbs.

I've recently been riding my fat tire bike on the road. As you all know that is less than optimal when I hook onto a group or want to ride with friends. Sooooo, obviously I want to get a road bike. I do all of my own wrenching so a BD bike doesn't scare me. 

I've never had a Shimano road bike so I don't really have a preference between Shimano or Sram. I will learn either and be happy with it. I just want something that will shift well, last a long time and hold up to plenty of riding. I also want advice on a frame type that can handle my weight and the pounding it will take from a big guy all over it.

With my size in mind my question is what BD bike is the most bang for my buck? What bike will I still be riding in 10 years? Here are the bikes that I think I might like from the cheapest to my absolute max that I could justify spending (feel free to add to my list if you like):

The Super Strada (looks like a lot of bike for not too much cash)


The Grand Sprint with Apex (nice looking bike with carbon seat stays)


The Grand Sprint with Ultegra (what I think is the front runner)


LeChamp Ti Heat with Rival (super spiffalacious)


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Of the choices you listed above, the Le Champ Ti frame is the best one out of the bunch in terms of durability,comfort, and strength. The fork is also beefier than the other choices, and that should give you better stability and high speed descending/cornering confidence under your weight.

You can also check out the Century Pro Ti which gives you more room for wider tires and a triple crankset if you think that will help you climb more comfortably.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

C'mon guys. 83 views and only one reply. Somebody else chime in please.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of riding do you envision doing?
Will you strictly be riding road or will you be doing some cyclocross? Will you be racing or just riding for fitness with some centuries thrown in?
What do your buddies ride?
Are you just a big guy or do you have a lot of weight to lose and plan on losing it? Will you be 190lbs in a year?
All the bikes you mention are aluminum with the Ti being the exception. That bike will likely give you the best bang for the buck and the smoothest long distance ride. If you just want to sprint, the Grand Sprint will probably do nicely. Any of these bikes can last 10 years depending on the miles you put on them and how much upgrading you plan to do.

I was at 230 a few years ago and I'm at 185 now. I rode an aluminum bike similar to the three you mention and it handled me fine...as will the Ti. So if you plan to drop a lot of lbs fairly quickly, I don't think you have to be as concerned about the pounding since that will diminish.
If you're looking at the Strada and Sprints, it leads me to think you want a more aggressive ride. If you do those three are probably better than the Ti. 
Apex is nice as you're gaining endurance and the big back sprockets help a lot. However, if you plan to race, you'll notice big gaps in the gearing that will hurt you eventually. Of course, you can always change cassettes.
Write down what you want to do the next few years and then narrow down the best bike that can provide it at the best price.
Good luck.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

I say do like I did and spend a bit more and get the Ti Le Champ. I have lately been thinking if I should have not gotten the sram red dressed one for the extra $1000. Although Rival is a great group and I have no complaints about it at all. Maybe I will upgrade when sram comes out with its version of DI2!! If you get the "super spiffalacious" one like you said you will be more happy and if you plan on riding it ten years or more the bit extra you paid for it will seem like nothing. Just get it and start riding.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm planning on losing a little of the weight and should be around 200lbs by this time next year. 200 is about as low as I could possibly go.



> Will you be racing or just riding for fitness with some centuries thrown in?


I have no plans to race. I plan to ride for fitness and frankly, just because I love it.



> I was at 230 a few years ago and I'm at 185 now. I rode an aluminum bike similar to the three you mention and it handled me fine...as will the Ti. So if you plan to drop a lot of lbs fairly quickly, I don't think you have to be as concerned about the pounding since that will diminish.
> If you're looking at the Strada and Sprints, it leads me to think you want a more aggressive ride. If you do those three are probably better than the Ti.


This is just the type of answer I was looking for. Thank you.

I have one more question though. Please explain the "more aggressive ride" thing a little better. Is it the geometry of the bikes? Or is it the frame materials of the Stada and Sprint that make them more aggressive? What does the Ti Heat bike have going on to make it less aggressive?

Thanks.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Aggressive often refers to the bikes geometry having steeper angles, shorter wheelbases, shorter fork rakes, etc. Can also be used to describe the overall riding postion you are in when on the bike. Typically, more aero, or stretched out you are is considered to be more aggressive.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

atctimmy said:


> Thanks guys. I'm planning on losing a little of the weight and should be around 200lbs by this time next year. 200 is about as low as I could possibly go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should mention that the aluminum bike I rode had 36 spoke Mavic CXP11 rims and were super strong. I think I could hit a tree with those things and they'd be fine. 
The bikes you're looking at have 18 and 24 spoke wheels. It may not be a problem at 220 but you might want to check with Vuelta as to recommended weight for those rims. 
If it becomes an issue you can always just get a stronger set of wheels but be aware of it going into the purchase.


----------



## sigiris (Apr 15, 2011)

Have you looked at the Windsor Falkirk with SRAM Apex? About the same price at the windsor knight, i don't know if these are comparabe.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

sigiris said:


> Have you looked at the Windsor Falkirk with SRAM Apex? About the same price at the windsor knight, i don't know if these are comparabe.


I did, but man is that one ugly bike! I think my four year old could come up with nicer graphics and paint.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Based on your original post, see my response in bold text below ... :thumbsup:



atctimmy said:


> I'm a pretty big guy at about 220lbs.
> 
> I've recently been riding my fat tire bike on the road. As you all know that is less than optimal when I hook onto a group or want to ride with friends. Sooooo, obviously I want to get a road bike. I do all of my own wrenching so a BD bike doesn't scare me.
> 
> ...


----------

